# Hello!



## DPK (Oct 16, 2004)

First, thanks for the invite Frederick! This place looks like what I?ve been looking for. 

Just briefly about myself; My name is Daniel Krausz and I?m a music editor/director. I do freelance scoring as well. Mostly documentary but some day, I would hope to make the jump to dramatic film scoring (wouldn't we all!) 

I?m not formally trained although I did study percussion years ago. I don?t read music and I?m a self taught composer. Been at it for quite some time though.

I will post a demo of my latest piece in the Composition, Orchestration & Techniques section. 

Cheers!


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi DPK,

Welcome to V.I.! Enjoy your stay... :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 16, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Daniel - yeah post an mp3 - your stuff sounds great.


----------



## DPK (Oct 16, 2004)

Oops - I mean I'll post the demo in the Member's Composition Review section. 

Second post here and I already screwed up... lol

dk


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Daniel. Welcome to V.I. !


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Daniel, welcome to V.I.

I'm downloading the demos from yer site now. I'll report my feedback to ya at the Compositions-section...

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice seeing you here DPK - see you around the forums!


----------



## Edgen (Oct 16, 2004)

What's up Daniel! Welcome to the forum! 

Aren't we all Freelancers? 

Is there such a thing as a non freelance musician?

/j


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2004)

Really - welcome to the forum DPK! I'm should be picking your brain because the piece you posted was brilliant compositionally :o


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 17, 2004)

> Is there such a thing as a non freelance musician?



There is indeed. Quite a few game developers have in-house composers


----------

